# Probleme mit Homepage



## Christian_1 (17. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine bitte an euch. Ich habe eine Homepage für meinen Vater erstellt, ist nur eine einfache html Seite. Der Provider ist okayspace. Okayspace hatte schon letztes Jahr die Homepage auf einen neuen Server umgestellt. Leider habe ich das Gefühl das seit der Umstellung die Seite nicht mehr bzw. nur noch selten zu erreichen ist, jedenfalls ist es bei mir so. Hatte auch schon längeren Schriftwechsel mit okayspace. Ein neuer Account auf dem gleichen Server habe ich auch ausprobiert. Alles ohne Erfolg. Okayspace meinte sie könnten nichts mehr machen. Bei Ihnen gäbe es keine Probleme.

Daher bitte ich Euch einfach mal die Seite aufzurufen und hier zu posten ob es geht. Am besten öfters, da ich festgestellt habe, dass die Seite einmal läd und eine halbe Stunde später wieder nicht.
Zur Info: Ich ziehe keinen nutzen daraus, ich möchte wirklich nur wissen wie die Erreichbarkeit ist!!!

Zierfischzucht Schneider

Danke!


----------



## Mothman (17. August 2011)

Die Seite wurde bei mir in unter einer Sekunde komplett geladen und sieht fehlerfrei aus (rein optisch).
Ich benutze Google Chrome.

Alle Links in der Navigation funktionieren.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. August 2011)

Beim ersten Start genau das gleiche wie bei Mothman, ich tippe auf ca 100 Millisekunden. Bei einem Refresh habe ich nach 3 Minuten abgebrochen. Hier der Log aus PeerBlock mit gekürzten IPs:


> Time: 23:52:38 IP:74.125....... Protocol: TCP
> Time: 23:52:38 IP: 193.189.... Protocol: UDP
> Time: 23:52:38 IP: 193.189.... Protocol: UDP
> Time: 23:52:37 IP: 74.125...... Protocol: TCP
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Bei mir lädt die Seite nicht im Internet Explorer, t-online DSL-Zugang. 

Nach ca. 20 Sek kommt "Website kann nicht angezeigt werden"


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. August 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die Seite wurde bei mir in unter einer Sekunde komplett geladen und sieht fehlerfrei aus (rein optisch).
> Ich benutze Google Chrome.
> 
> Alle Links in der Navigation funktionieren.


 
Ist bei mir auch so, aktueller Firefox.


----------



## chbdiablo (18. August 2011)

Hat mit Firefox und Internet Explorer jeweils schnell und problemlos geladen. Das Problem liegt also wohl entweder am Hoster, oder evtl. an der Domain, wenns das nächste mal nicht geht direkt über den Hoster drauf zugreifen.

edit: Gibt ja wirklich Fische, ich glaub ich brauch irgendwann mal ein Aquarium


----------



## Worrel (18. August 2011)

Lädt problemlos im Firefox (Vista Home)


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Jetzt geht es auch bei mir, bin jetzt aber am Laptop, keine Ahnung, ob das eine ROlle spielte, oder ob es eher die Uhrzeit oder Zufall war.


----------



## Christian_1 (18. August 2011)

Hm also spinne ich doch nicht . Ich hab schon langsam an mir gezweifelt.

@Herb: Ähnliches hab ich auch schon bemerkt, also an meinem Desktop PC läd die Seite nicht. Am Laptop läd sie aber immer, auch wenns dann sehr lange dauerrt.

Was meint ihr, soll ich evtl. wechseln? Bringt das was?
Habe mal bei 1und1 geschaut (weil ich da schon Kunde bin). Dort gibt es ähnliche Konditionen wie ich jetzt habe und bekomme noch eine neue Domain dazu.
Danke schonmal an alle...


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. August 2011)

komisches ding
http://www.zierfischzucht-schneider.de Is Up -> Check if your website is up or down? sagt das die seite online ist, bei mir(Opera win7 64bit) lädt alles normale schnell


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Jetzt geht es auch bei mir am PC. Das heißt: vermutlich ist da ein technisches Problem, bei dem die Seite manchmal nicht verfügbar ist. Aber das scheint kein Problem der Seite selbst zu sein, also kein html-Problem, auch die Dateien für die Website sind offenbar in den korrekten Ordnern auf dem Server.


----------



## Mothman (18. August 2011)

Hab das vorhin auf der Arbeit versucht aufzurufen und da hat die Seite nicht geladen. Scheint ein DNS-Problem zu sein oder so ...


----------



## MisterSmith (18. August 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> komisches ding
> http://www.zierfischzucht-schneider.de Is Up -> Check if your website is up or down? sagt das die seite online ist, bei mir(Opera win7 64bit) lädt alles normale schnell


 Bei mir gerade nicht.


> It's not just you!  http://www.zierfischzucht-schneider.de  looks down  from here.


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. August 2011)

stimmt, aber wenn ich sie normal aufrufe gehts


----------



## MisterSmith (18. August 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> stimmt, aber wenn ich sie normal aufrufe gehts


Tja, ich schätze man hat eine 50:50 Chance. Wie wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte, die Startseite kam beim ersten mal laden bei mir sofort, ein paar Sekunden später mit 'neu laden' nicht mehr.


----------



## Christian_1 (19. August 2011)

So ein paar Antworten hab ich ja jetzt. Danke dafür...
Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage was ich machen kann/soll.
Haltet ihr einen Wechsel des Anbieters für Sinnvoll? Oder wird es da auch nicht anders sein? Wer hat schon Erfahrung damit?
Eine Lösung von Okayspace ist auszuschließen. Sie haben ja geantwortet, dass Sie nichts mehr machen können.


----------



## golani79 (19. August 2011)

Hab die Seite auch erreichen können - hat allerdings ca. ne Minute gedauert.

An meiner Internetleitung sollte es nicht liegen, da ich mit 12Mbit unterwegs bin und auch sonstige Seiten innerhalb kürzester Zeit offen sind.

Win7 mit FF 5.0


----------



## Christian_1 (4. November 2011)

Hallo,

sorry das ich das Thema nochmal hoch hole. Nachdem das Problem immer noch besteht, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt. Ich würde gerne die Seite mit einer Subdomain ausprobieren. Da gibt es ja Anbieter die das kostenlos anbieten. 
Könnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen? Benötige ja nur eine Subdomain und ein bisschen Webspace.
Danke!


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2011)

Eine Subdomain wirkt natürlich nicht so professionell wie eine .de Adresse.
Außerdem muß man da wahrscheinlich irgendwo Werbebanner in die Seite integrieren.

Das sollte man sich dann mal in RUhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Zumal eine .de Adresse nach einer einmaligen Registrierungsgebühr keine 2€ im Monat kostet.
=> https://www.udmedia.de/webhosting/start-tarife/


----------



## Christian_1 (4. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eine Subdomain wirkt natürlich nicht so professionell wie eine .de Adresse.
> Außerdem muß man da wahrscheinlich irgendwo Werbebanner in die Seite integrieren.
> 
> Das sollte man sich dann mal in RUhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> ...



Ich wollte eine Subdomain ja auch nur zum Testen benutzen, deshalb sollte sie ja auch kostenlos sein. Ich möchte die gleiche Seite nochmals online stellen um jetzt endgültig zu prüfen ob es an der Seite oder dem Provider liegt.


----------

